
UBeam wireless charging demonstration - paladin314159
https://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/news/2017/06/01/ubeams-meredith-perry-shows-her-stealth-wireless-charging-technology-really-works/102336880/
======
erobbins
I'm still extremely skeptical about this. The inverse square law is a huge
hurdle, power delivery rate has got to be minuscule.

This isn't making a better charger, it's making better physics.

~~~
2bluesc
> power delivery rate has got to be minuscule

Amazing that during the whole presentation the word "watt" was never mentioned
to describe the power delivered and at what range.

------
phonon
[http://liesandstartuppr.blogspot.com/2017/06/what-does-it-
ta...](http://liesandstartuppr.blogspot.com/2017/06/what-does-it-take-to-
switch-phone.html)

------
harshaw
No idea about speed of charge. That's what the game is right now. I used to
have a phone with wireless charging but it was way slower than using the wired
smart charger (the one with the tech from Qualcomm)

~~~
clarkcox3
But if this was present in your office/classroom/car it wouldn't matter if it
was slow, as long as it was fast enough to provide more power than you were
using at a given time. I.e. It doesn't matter if it takes 5 hours to charge if
you're around a source 8 or 9 hours a day.

~~~
lewisl9029
Exactly. I have 2 wireless (Qi) chargers at home (1 at my desk, and one near
my bed) and 1 at my workplace. Sure, the speed is quite a bit slower than
wired chargers (charges from 0-100 in a couple of hours when idle, instead of
< 1 hour when using a quick charge wired charger), but it's completely
effortless to keep my phone on a charger almost constantly, so it's always
near 100% when I need to leave with it. And I still have the option to use the
wired charger for when I really need that quick boost, but I personally
haven't touched mine in years.

------
josephpmay
On one hand, it's crazy that they pulled this off, of the other hand, I'm not
sure if I see the practical applications of near-range wireless line-of-sight
charging

